# Ist Freesync so gut wie G-Sync?



## p4rtybus (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Nach langem überlegen hatte ich nun meinen PC fertig gestellt mit, verbaut mit einer GTX 1080 und als Monitor einen Asus PG248Q mit G-Sync. Allerdings bin  ich einfach nicht zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Es ist einfach sehr unangenehm mit ihm Serien zu schauen und es gibt keinen guten 24" Monitor mit G-Sync und keinem TN Panel. Daher will ich den wieder zurückgeben und mir einen Samsung C24FG70 kaufen, der ist gerade bei Otto.de im Angebot für 200€. Nun überlege ich, meine GTX 1080 zu verkaufen und auf eine RX580 umzusteigen wegen FreeSync, dann warte ich gleichzeitig noch auf die kommenden Nvidia GraKas. Mein restliches System sieht folgender maßen aus: i5-8600k @4,7Ghz, Dark Rock Pro 4, ASRock z370 Extreme4, Gainward GTX 1080 GLH,Pure Power 10 500W. Da ich nur FullHD zocke, reicht da eine RX580 um in den meisten Games auf 144Hz zu kommen, auch wenn man die Settings ein wenig runterschraubt? Oder würdet ihr an meiner Stelle einfach die 1080 behalten und auf FreeSync verzichten


----------



## manimani89 (9. Juni 2018)

was soll dir gsync oder freesync bei 144hz den überhaupt bringen??? 1080 behalten und fertig


----------



## p4rtybus (9. Juni 2018)

manimani89 schrieb:


> was soll dir gsync oder freesync bei 144hz den überhaupt bringen??? 1080 behalten und fertig



screen tearing entfernen


----------



## markus1612 (9. Juni 2018)

Ich würde auch stark von einem Verkauf der 1080 abraten.
GSync oder FreeSync bringt dir bei 144Hz ohnehin nicht so viel.

Tearing wird aber schon durch die 144Hz stark minimiert.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2018)

Ich würde auch vom Verkauf der GTX 1080 abraten. Eine RX 580 wäre eine deutlich Verschlechterung. Aber...


markus1612 schrieb:


> GSync oder FreeSync bringt dir bei 144Hz ohnehin nicht so viel.
> 
> Tearing wird aber schon durch die 144Hz stark minimiert.


Warum soll das bei 144hz nichts bringen? Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Man schafft doch nicht immer in jeden Game und jeder Einstellung 144hz.


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. Juni 2018)

@Headcrash: "Warum soll das bei 144hz nichts bringen? Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Man schafft doch nicht immer in jeden Game und jeder Einstellung 144hz. "
144Hz hat nichts mit 144FPS zu tun!
Selbst mit 60 FPS bringt 144 Hz noch spürbare Vorteile.
Aber auch Sync-Module können bei 144Hz noch einiges bringen. Kommt halt immer auf die Settings und persönliches Sehempfinden an. Daher wäre ich hier mit solchen allgemeinen Aussagen ein bißchen vorsichtig. Im Forum halten sich da manch hartnäckige "Vorurteile". Stets selbst ausprobieren 
Aber ich würde auch die GTX 1080 behalten.
Gruß T


----------



## p4rtybus (9. Juni 2018)

Okay, das sieht nach einer eindeutigen Empfehlung aus, danke euch!


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2018)

Eventuell einfach einen 2. Monitor mit IPS für Filme anschaffen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2018)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> 144Hz hat nichts mit 144FPS zu tun!
> Selbst mit 60 FPS bringt 144 Hz noch spürbare Vorteile.


Achso. Ich hatte immer fälschlicherweise angenommen das FPS = Hz sind.


----------



## p4rtybus (9. Juni 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eventuell einfach einen 2. Monitor mit IPS für Filme anschaffen.



Ja, nur sehe ich es irgendwie nicht ein, dass ein 500€ Monitor nicht vernünftig dazu in der Lage ist, Serien bzw Filme darzustellen. Naja, wie auch immer, TN Panel halt. Habe den für 294€ gekauft, von daher soll es mir Recht sein. Denke drüber nach


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2018)

Waren wir nicht alle der gleichen Meinung, dass das an der Komprimierung der streams liegt?
Und wenn du wissen willst ob du ohne Gsync klar kommst, dann probier es aus.


----------



## p4rtybus (9. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Waren wir nicht alle der gleichen Meinung, dass das an der Komprimierung der streams liegt?
> Und wenn du wissen willst ob du ohne Gsync klar kommst, dann probier es aus.



Ja, aber komischer Weise sieht es auf meinem IPS-Zweitbildschirm nicht so aus... naja wie auch immer.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2018)

Der wird wahrscheinlich 8bit anstatt 6bit+FRC haben.
Dadurch und durch andere Einstellungen beim Monitor, zb Gamma, kommt es halt zu Unterschieden.


----------



## p4rtybus (9. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der wird wahrscheinlich 8bit anstatt 6bit+FRC haben.
> Dadurch und durch andere Einstellungen beim Monitor, zb Gamma, kommt es halt zu Unterschieden.



der Asus pg248q hat ja auch 8 bit ?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2018)

Nein, deswegen habe ich das ja geschrieben.
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, wird zudem beim OC auf 180Hz die Bildqualität schlechter.


----------



## p4rtybus (10. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, deswegen habe ich das ja geschrieben.
> Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, wird zudem beim OC auf 180Hz die Bildqualität schlechter.




Und wie war das jetzt? Der Asus pg248q hat doch keine 8Bit Farbtiefe? denn hier bei Geizhals ASUS ROG Swift PG248Q ab €' '409,78 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland steht, dass er 8bit Farbtiefe hat, und ich verwende sowieso nur 144hz und habe die Übertaktung aus


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2018)

Nicht alles was bei Geizhals steht, stimmt auch.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht alles was bei Geizhals steht, stimmt auch.


Dito! Zur Sicherheit am besten noch zusätzlich auf der Herstellerseite und falls vorhanden nach Tests gucken. Das gilt für fast alle HW Komponenten.


----------



## p4rtybus (11. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht alles was bei Geizhals steht, stimmt auch.



24" Asus PG248Q - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen siehe hier


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juni 2018)

Asus MG248Q Review - TFT Central
Das gleiche Panel und die glauben nicht an echte 8bit.
So wie hier https://www.limscave.de/artikel?id=y1DPPrPQ
Oder hier direkt der PG ASUS PG248Q Review | PC Monitors


----------



## p4rtybus (12. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Asus MG248Q Review - TFT Central
> Das gleiche Panel und die glauben nicht an echte 8bit.
> So wie hier Lim's Cave - Review uber den Monitor Asus MG248Q
> Oder hier direkt der PG ASUS PG248Q Review | PC Monitors



hm, keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich werde ich ihn sowieso zurück senden. Und entscheide im Nachhinein ob ich noch einen G-Sync Monitor kaufen werde


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2018)

Tolotos66;9383706Selbst mit 60 FPS bringt 144 Hz noch spürbare Vorteile.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist quasi jedes Bild zerrissen, mir würde schlecht werden.
> 
> Der einzige Vorteil von 144Hz ist, dass man ein tearing freies Bild mit 72FPS und 36FPS bekommt, dafür den merkbaren Inputlag durch V-synv. Das ist alles kein Vergleich zum butterweichen G-sync. Aber es sollte jeder selber ausprobieren und dann entscheiden.


----------



## markus1612 (12. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da ist quasi jedes Bild zerrissen, mir würde schlecht werden.
> 
> Der einzige Vorteil von 144Hz ist, dass man ein tearing freies Bild mit 72FPS und 36FPS bekommt, dafür den merkbaren Inputlag durch V-synv. Das ist alles kein Vergleich zum butterweichen G-sync. Aber es sollte jeder selber ausprobieren und dann entscheiden.



Gibt auch noch ne Alternative zu VSync, nennt sich Framelimiter.


----------



## p4rtybus (12. Juni 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch ne Alternative zu VSync, nennt sich Framelimiter.



funktioniert aber bei tearing auch nicht gerade gut


----------



## markus1612 (12. Juni 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> funktioniert aber bei tearing auch nicht gerade gut



Wenn man richtig limitiert schon.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> Ist Freesync so gut wie G-Sync?


technisch nein, weil es nur einen kleinere Frequenzbereich abdeckt und man in der Regel zwei unterschiedliche einstellbare Frequenzbereiche hat. 
Dafür ist Freesync kostenlos....


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da ist quasi jedes Bild zerrissen, mir würde schlecht werden.
> 
> Der einzige Vorteil von 144Hz ist, dass man ein tearing freies Bild mit 72FPS und 36FPS bekommt, dafür den merkbaren Inputlag durch V-synv. Das ist alles kein Vergleich zum butterweichen G-sync. Aber es sollte jeder selber ausprobieren und dann entscheiden.


Hast du jemals nen 144Hz Monitor ausprobiert? 
Anscheinend ja nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du jemals nen 144Hz Monitor ausprobiert?
> Anscheinend ja nicht.


Täglich viele Stunden. Mit G-sync ist es perfekt, ohne für mich nicht zu ertragen. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich in Spielen, die ich mag, oft nur 40-60 FPS habe und da bringt ein 144Hz Monitor ohne G-sync für mich wenig. Mit V.sync geht es.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2018)

Wenn es denn einen 60Hz Gsync geben würde, bei FHD oder WQHD was du hast, würde der dann ja auch für dich reichen.
Für mich sind 40-60fps mit Gsync sschlimmer als mit 144Hz.
Und nein, tearing ist kein Problem.


----------



## p4rtybus (12. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> technisch nein, weil es nur einen kleinere Frequenzbereich abdeckt und man in der Regel zwei unterschiedliche einstellbare Frequenzbereiche hat.
> Dafür ist Freesync kostenlos....



Welchen Frequenzbereich deckt denn FreeSync ab? Keine 144hz oder wie? Spiele eigentlich so gut wie immer auf 144hz, und keine "singleplayer" Spiele, wo es ums schöne Aussehen geht. Wenn dann nur zur Abwechslung mal, da kann ich es unter 60fps aber nicht mehr gut ab.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> Welchen Frequenzbereich deckt denn FreeSync ab? Keine 144hz oder wie? Spiele eigentlich so gut wie immer auf 144hz, und keine "singleplayer" Spiele, wo es ums schöne Aussehen geht. Wenn dann nur zur Abwechslung mal, da kann ich es unter 60fps aber nicht mehr gut ab.


G-Sync funktioniert über einen Frequenzbereich von 30-144Hz. bei Freesync haben die Monitore in der Regel zwei Bereiche:
Hst Du noch nie einen fundierten Testbericht zu einem Freesync Monitor gelesen?

z.B. _"....Dort kann der Bereich, in dem FreeSync unterstützt wird, auf 56 bis 144 Hz oder 35 bis 90 Hz festgelegt werden. ..."_
Quelle: Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2735 (Seite 2) - Prad.de



JoM79 schrieb:


> ...Für mich sind 40-60fps mit Gsync sschlimmer als mit 144Hz....


Für mich nicht, für mich ist das so optimal. Das aktuelle Lieblingsspiel läuft je nach Sektor, in dem man sich befindet und je nach 
Anzahl der Raumschiffe und der Kampfhandlung wunderschön mit 144FPS, oder nur um die 75-90FPS und selten geht es runter 
auf 40FPS. Und genau dafür ist für mich G-Sync perfekt.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2018)

Einer, aber auch nur wirklich 1! Monitor hat zwei Freesyncbereiche.
Hast du dich mal richtig über Freesyncmonitore informiert?
Btw, Gsync funktioniert auch unter 30fps.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Btw, Gsync funktioniert auch unter 30fps.


Ja, bedingt, dasselbe Bild wird mehrmals gezeigt, des ruckelt dann trotzdem. Und ja, ich habe einige Tests von Freesync Monitoren gelesen und es stand jedesmal etwas von zwei einstellbaren Freesync-Bereichen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2018)

Bitte was?
Bei welchem Monitor, ausser dem FS2735 hast du davon gelesen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Monitor, ausser dem FS2735 hast du davon gelesen?


Ich suche ja schon.... das ist ein Jahr her, dass ich mich eingelesen hatte ....


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2018)

Viel Spass, wirst nix finden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Viel Spass, wirst nix finden.


Kann sein, dass  ich es falsch in Erinnerung hatte, weil z.B. die untere Grenze von Freesync in der Regl 40Hz sind, von G-Sync 30Hz.
 Dann nehme ich die Aussage zurück, bis ich einen weiteren Test gefunden habe.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2018)

Freesync hat teils sehr unterschiedliche Syncbereiche.
Bei 144Hz sind es oft 48Hz, ist da aber mMn auch nicht wirklich schlimm.
Aber das ist halt ein Vorteil den Gsync hat, man braucht nicht nach dem Syncbereich gucken, der ist immer 30-max Hz.


----------

